# Mehrere Alertboxen auf einer seite möglich ?



## junior1709 (30. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier und wurde hierher empfohlen da es sichb bei meinem anliegen um java handeln soll ?!?

Ist es möglich mehrere Alertboxen auf einer Seite einzubauen, sodass der Nutzer jeweils per klick versch. Infos erhält ?

Möchte auf folgender Seite:
http://www.niedersachsen-biker.de/test2.htm
diese funktion jeweils bei den einzelnen events einbauen, sodass jeder per klick eben die details sieht.

Was mache ich falsch bzw. wie mache ich es richtig Huh??
Ich wüsste jetzt auch nichts worunter ich googeln sollte... :-(

Sofern bin ich für eure hilfen dankbar...

Gru77


----------



## Campino (30. Dez 2006)

Ja, dass ist möglich, einfach pro Link eine eigene ScriptAction. 

ABER: 
Ich würde dafür nicht Java, eine vollwertige Programmiersprache, sondern eher JavaScript, eine clientseitige, zum Einbinden in Webseiten gedachte Scriptsprache verwenden  

JAVA IST NICHT JAVASCRIPT!

Nähere Informationen zu diesem Thema biettet die FAQ: 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## junior1709 (30. Dez 2006)

Ja wow, super danke für die schnelle antwort. tüftel schon seit 2 tagen daran. klappt aber nicht-

Wenn du dem link folgst siehst du meinen versuch. siehe datum 16 und 17.12 

habe den box link mit hier gekennzeichnet  :bloed: 

geeeeeeht nicht  ???:L 

hast du eine idee ?

ps. Muss auch sagen bin fast vollkommen talentfrei in sachen pc. wenn du dir die html meiner hp ansiehst wirst du als profi sicherlich 1000 fehler entdecken. aber sie läuft und mir reichts so 

gru77


----------

